

Projects fail slowly, and then all at once - biesnecker
http://biesnecker.com/2014/10/14/projects-fail-slowly-and-then-all-at-once/

======
gjvc
very similar to this notion:

    
    
      "How did you go bankrupt?" 
      "Two ways.  Gradually, then suddenly."
    
        -- Ernest Hemingway, The Sun Also Rises

